# My Sunken Pirate Ship



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Here are a few pictures from the Sunken Pirate Ship I constructed this year. It took about 3 weeks (mostly weekends and a few week days). It's 8' tall at the ships bow (not including the mast out the front), and about 12' long. Each of the standing masts are 12' tall and 8' wide.

Now we are trying to figure out how we can store it so we don't have to rebuild the whole thing next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! I like the sunken effect. Do you have any plans for this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, storage - always an issue.

I like the skellie hanging on the wheel - he looks as if he's been through a loooong day.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

*More picts*

I had planned to have one of our foggers inside the ship, spewing fog from out of the opening, but when we set it up, we discovered that it had mysteriously broken since last year. We opted to put the second fogger in the grave yard, where we thought we'd get more "bang for the buck". Guess I'm in the market for a few more foggers. Can you ever have too many?

You can't tell from the still photo, but the standing pirate is "digging" with his shovel, and the pirate head sitting nearby is my first animatronic skull. It worked pretty well, but will undergo re-construction for next year.

I have lots of pic's during the construction of my projects, which I have posted on my Facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10654&l=035aa&id=1205163190

I also posted more Photos from our "Haunted Yard", which shows the cemetary. Nothing is intended to be super scary - at least for now!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=8151&l=44b53&id=1205163190


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your idea 
looks cool


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

"I like it - I like it a lot"


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe having some blue lights over it at night and a clear or blue film rotating over the light to add an effect of water. (hard to explain what I mean)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love the idea of a sunken ship... you did a great job on this!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

You can't tell from the pics but we had 2 strobes on the backside of the ship, one blue and one white, flashing out of synch. The effect was ok, but not exactly what i was hoping for. I like the idea of using rotating film. I'll experiment with that technique for next year. Thanks for the suggestion!

I also plan to add more "age" to the pirate scene, to make it more creepy and less theatrical. Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

What is your ship made of? I too want to do a sunken pirate ship for 2009 and this really looks like something I might be able possibly to pull off? 
Great job on it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats very cool

i feel ya man just thinking about storage makes me sad


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been using this post as a reference for my sunken ship I'm doing this year. Gonna do mine out of 1" PVC and skin it in cardboard (we only display for one night so weather isn't a huge issue) and will most likely dispose of the skin afterwards since we change themes yearly.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

KY Halloween - I made the frame from 2x2's and the skin is made from foam insulation. Study the pictures and visit the others on my facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=10654&id=1205163190.

We are fortunate enough to have some acreage, so we decided to store it out of sight and cover it with a tarp. I have no idea how it will weather the summer heat, but I'm sure it will need a "new" coat of paint, since it is already peeling off. If ths foam wasn't blue, I'd say it lent authenticity, but I just don't think a blue ship would really work very well!


----------

